# Hitachi M12V Packing



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I believe the M12 has 2 shaft locks doesn't it? I seem to remember reading this somewhere. And also check the double nuts on the threaded column - they may be threaded all the way down.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

That was me.. forgot to login. Can't you make it default to be logged in for posting messages?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I believe the M12 has 2 shaft locks doesn't it? I seem to remember reading this somewhere. And also check the double nuts on the threaded column - they may be threaded all the way down.


Double nuts on threaded column are not binding, and plunge mechanism should be free to move.

The M12 has one shaft lock that I know of, a spring-loaded lock for bit changing. This is not the issue.

It has one plunge lock. The cam seems to release, but the router does not spring up.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Huh.. doesn't that just frost your pants? Order a new tool and can't wait to get it and use it - and the thing doesn't work. I was mistaken on the 2 shaft locks also - just looked at the manual and they look like they are 2 wing nuts for something else.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

hatchet said:


> That was me.. forgot to login. Can't you make it default to be logged in for posting messages?


Yes, but then guests can't post without registering. I will change to this format soon but I'm leaving it open for now until things grow.

I will probably switching www.contractorschatroom.com over to this format soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> My new M12V was shipped in the fully down position. I have unlocked the plunge mechanism, and can not see any retaining clips/screws, but can not get the router to extend to the full up position.
> 
> Anyone had a similar problem?


Yes I have the same problem I got it loose posts are not square I think that is why it was under 200.00 On/off switch is dangerous easily bumped on. Idont think they will own up to the problem if not no more hitachi tools


----------

